# Push button start issue



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the button gets pushed before the brake.. Yeah. 

Brake goes before button. 

If you hold the button only for a couple seconds it goes in to acc mode. Shut it off. Hold for 5 seconds it goes in to service mode. 

There have been times where I touch the button before the brake.

I had one time where I gased up and couldn't get the door to unlock and open. Had to use the fob to unlock door. 

There's been a couple of times where I get in to the car but no start. Used my phone app. 

Computer glitches happen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think if you hit the brakes very shortly after hitting the button, it will still start. I don't remember running in to that problem, but it could just be a glitch.

The system works by sending a magnetic signal from the center console to the fob. The fob replies via a radio signal to the receiver behind the rear view mirror. If anything messes with that, it's going to act like you don't have the fob. I tend to keep the fob in my right pocket. If you keep yours in the left, then it's not going to get as strong a signal.


----------

